
Miles Deep – Open Source Porn Video Classifier/Editor with Deep Learning - rightsForRobots
https://github.com/ryanjay0/miles-deep
======
dfsegoat
I have often wondered how purveyors of this "type of content" might be using
machine learning (classification etc). I think this project gives us a good
hint of that.

I would also echo the sentiment of others in this post: This could be used for
a lot of other things. An example that comes to mind: The auto-tagging /
classification of athletic or sports footage. Athletic organizations spend A
TON of money[0] on annotating / tagging team sports related video for things
like statistics, aggregating individual players performance within a match,
etc.

[0] -
[http://www.hudl.com/elite/sportscode](http://www.hudl.com/elite/sportscode)

~~~
rightsForRobots
Good point. The project mentions this work which did experiments on sports:
[http://cs.stanford.edu/people/karpathy/deepvideo/](http://cs.stanford.edu/people/karpathy/deepvideo/)

------
bcheung
Damn, I worked at a porn company before and we had people sitting there
watching porn all day doing nothing but entering in tags. Now if only it could
identify the pornstars in it as well.

I imagine the tube sites would use this as well as bookmarks / cue points in
the videos. Some of them already do that but I'm sure it was manual before.

How easy would this be to adapt to photos? Does the model need a lot of
surrounding video frames?

~~~
arebours
Did you have any problems looking for a job after (assuming you no longer work
for a porn company)? Do you have this company's name written down in your cv?

I'm really curious as I've heard you can smash your career in film industry by
doing porn.

~~~
bcheung
I haven't had any issues. I have them on my resume but they don't sound very
adult oriented. Most of them have innocent sounding names that yield no search
results. When they do, you can't tell much more than they do e-commerce.

I do however say that my photography work has publications in Playboy, Maxim,
FHM, etc. I added that deliberately to filter out companies that would have
issue with it. Didn't want to work at companies like that.

I did have one company express concern during an interview, but my response
was basically "What does it matter what I do in my personal time if I'm not
bringing it to work". They seemed fine with that explanation and ended up
hiring me.

I don't have any of my production side work on my resume. I know people more
involved on that side, particularly female pornstars have more issue finding
work after that but they usually are not pursuing jobs where there is way more
demand than supply like in programming.

I can't speak to the film industry.

------
narrator
Sometimes I wonder if humans have hard wired deep neural nets that recognize
parts of the male and female anatomy, and are tied into dopamine release,
nitric oxide, hormone release etc and that's basically all there is to sexual
attraction. Kind of weird to think that we could in fact be that simple?
Makeup, lipstick, nice clothes are just there to foil those neural nets into
recognizing favorable secondary sexual characteristics.

Manipulating these neural networks in our brain would be the perfect strategy
for an evil AI to take over the world... :/

~~~
J-dawg
I remember reading about an experiment done on birds (in one of Richard
Dawkins's books, I think).

They put together a highly exaggerated model of a baby bird, with a huge, red
mouth. They found that the parents feeding the bird would preferentially drop
worms into the fake baby's mouth. The bigger and redder it was, the more they
would favour the fake baby, even to the point of starving their real
offspring.

Sometimes I think we're really not much more sophisticated than the birds.

~~~
estefan
Of course we're not. One word: Wonderbra.

------
SparkyMcUnicorn
I don't think it's possible to come up with a better name for this project.

~~~
SmellyGeekBoy
Balls Deep?

~~~
overcast
The name is already a play on that.

------
ironlady
Finally, machine learning is being used for something beneficial to society

------
tcrews
In the name of reproducible scientific results, is the training database
available somewhere?

~~~
rightsForRobots
The photos aren't available but the trained model is. It's a set of weights.

~~~
JulianMorrison
Run it backwards in inception mode? I wonder if it could generate porn, or
what Gigeresque horrors would come out if somebody tried.

~~~
rightsForRobots
I actually tried that. It's not as interesting as you'd think. Perhaps having
an 'other' category makes it more difficult.

It's trivial to drop the model into the deepdream ipython notebook they
provide:
[https://github.com/google/deepdream/blob/master/dream.ipynb](https://github.com/google/deepdream/blob/master/dream.ipynb)

~~~
rightsForRobots
Tried again. Better:
[http://i.imgur.com/ALoLmcX.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/ALoLmcX.jpg)

~~~
theoh
Seriously, though, synthesis using a recognition model can be a good reality
check to remind us of the shortcomings of the model's "understanding" of the
domain.

------
0xmohit
Related: open_nsfw [0] ( _code for running Model and code for Not Suitable for
Work (NSFW) classification using deep neural network Caffe models_ ).

[0] [https://github.com/yahoo/open_nsfw](https://github.com/yahoo/open_nsfw)

------
s3nnyy
I think there are people at law enforcement who have to watch explicit
material to classify child-porn. Couldn't his be useful for them to automate
not having to look at child-porn?

~~~
woofyman
That's really scary

------
LordKano
It's kind of cool but also kind of messed up that this is the starting point
of porn J.A.R.V.I.S.

Porn Jarvis, show me something with a blonde woman between the ages of 30 and
45 featuring oral and anal.

~~~
Fjolsvith
Isn't this what people ask Bing?

~~~
LordKano
Bing presumably doesn't have access to one's downloaded library of erotica.

------
adorable
Fun project. Wondering how the contributors classified their training set...
by watching all the videos? :)

In any case I know there aren't many good labeled datasets out there. I worked
on Sightengine (API to detect nudity and moderate images or videos:
[https://sightengine.com](https://sightengine.com) )

------
amelius
To what extent is this solution specialized towards porn? E.g., can I use the
same software with a different dataset to tell dogs from cats?

~~~
rightsForRobots
Good question. There's an example specifically using caffenet to find cats.
Any caffe model can be dropped in without recompiling.

------
oh_sigh
A sample video would be nice showing live weights for each frame.

~~~
rightsForRobots
This is the best I got. You'll have to imagine what the video was:

[https://github.com/ryanjay0/miles-
deep/raw/master/images/pre...](https://github.com/ryanjay0/miles-
deep/raw/master/images/prediction_weights.jpg?raw=true)

------
blackflame7000
Would not want to be on the test team for this project that's for sure.

------
mooneater
someone is about to make a lot of money.

~~~
microcolonel
PornHub Network's video segmentation system might already be automated in this
way.

~~~
pliu
I actually was thinking about that too, but automated analysis of video at
that scale seems prohibitively expensive unless you are Google or Netflix or
something. Serving tons of video through a CDN is one thing, but the compute
requirements needed to analyze it all are another.

Not that I have thought too terribly deeply about this, but I have a suspicion
that this feature is actually powered by additional metadata sent along with
the video by the content provider. It seems logical that if you were to
control a vast archive of rapidly growing, extremely similar looking content,
you would want to tag just about everything you could about it so you could
build product.

I predict there will shortly be some dark future for all of us where we'll be
able to don our Facebook nightmare helmets, say a single word, and have a
super focused stream of filth blasted directly into our brains like that one
scene from Demolition Man. That's where this is all going, right? Gotta be.

~~~
rightsForRobots
This program can classify 1 hour of video in 36 seconds on my low end GTX 960
4GB.

~~~
thelonecabbage
and for PornHub's back catalog, this still take longer than the heat death of
the universe

~~~
openasocket
not really. 1 hour of video in 36 seconds it 1,000 hours of video / hour of
computation. Assuming you go with a cluster of higher end graphics cards, you
could pretty easily perform 100x better. That's 100,000 hours of video
processed / hour of computation. I don't know the size of the pornhub back
catalog, and I'm scared to search since I'm at work right now, but even if
it's hundreds of millions of hours you could go through the whole thing in
like 2 months tops.

~~~
GFK_of_xmaspast
Isn't 1 hour video in 36 seconds a 100x speedup instead of 1000? Agreed that
it's definitely doable if they want.

------
jlebrech
we need to make sure this code never ends up in a robot, I can imagine a very
perverted robot.

------
bertiewhykovich
Everything about this is troubling. The fixation on pornography, the reduction
of any given erotic stimulus to the instantiation of a sex act, the
mechanization and rationalization of sexuality at every level. Absolutely
pathological.

~~~
rm_-rf_slash
Yeah, well, that's just, like, your opinion, man.

~~~
DoofusOfDeath
Most of the GP's post was opinion, but one part was an object claim:
"Absolutely pathological."

So there is something to debate with him, if you're so inclined.

------
eegilbert
It's really quite sad that someone with this much skill is spending this much
time on a project like this.

~~~
kalleboo
Rather this than more human time wasted on targeting ads

~~~
pjc50
The obvious application for this _is_ targeted ads (the porn industry is a
mass of crosslinked affiliate marketing)

